# My 4 to 5 month old german shepherd just broke half of his fang tooth



## Luke97566 (Jun 16, 2015)

Brandon(my puppy) was chewing on my cousin's leg then all of a sudden i see blood coming from his mouth and i see one of his fangs were broken in half. Should i be worried about this and should i take him too the vet. I am 100% sure that it is his baby tooth but will the rest of it fall or what?! All i have done was let him eat his food and drink his water. His teeth look fine and the damaged fang looks ok but i still looks like there is blood in the middle of it. So please i need help ASAP on some advise on what to do.! ~Thankyou


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m sure it will come out when the adult tooth comes in. But I would call my vet. They might want to pull it


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

When I doubt, call the vet in my motto. As Jax said, they light advise pulling it. If it's loose or damaged in a way taut is painful for him, it my hamper him from eating properly.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am assuming it is a baby tooth - it will probably come out the rest of the way....they often break when they are teething....if it is bothering him, or hasn't come out in a few days, then yes - get him looked at in case it needs help to come out.

Hopefully - your cousins leg is not damaged!



Lee


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ruger broke one of his puppy fangs on his crate trying to chew his way out. It ended up falling out on its own when he started teething. 

We did have the vet look at it at one of his checkups and they weren't concerned - so like others said above - if in doubt, take him to get looked at and they can let you know what they think


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Man, your cousin must have a really tough leg! LOL! Just teasing, like others have said if the tooth does not fall out soon on its own I would do a vet check. To ease your mind you can always call them to make sure what their advice would be.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

I would probably go ahead and have the vet pull it, because it sounds like the inner pulp of the tooth is exposed. That can become infected and painful very easily. If it's pulled, the joint that the tooth was removed from can form a proper blood clot.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

lexiz said:


> I would probably go ahead and have the vet pull it, because it sounds like the inner pulp of the tooth is exposed. That can become infected and painful very easily. If it's pulled, the joint that the tooth was removed from can form a proper blood clot.


I agree, Wick broke his also at that age, so I called the vet and they said if that part is showing come in, if not it's fine. I reccomend just calling your vet and talking with them, they are more than happy to tell you when it's necessary to come in or not. I call mine all the time









Edit: Many times the vet will tell you things you need to watch for and if those happen they advise you to come in (ie how to recognize an infection in the tooth or something).


----------



## bizz352 (Feb 10, 2015)

Its funny, mine just broke hers today. I didn't even notice anything was wrong until she came over to mouth me and I noticed blood on my hand. I called the Vet and to make her 12 week vaccination appointment and the vet tech I talked to told me not to worry about it. Then I had to make the "don't panic its a not a big deal" call to my wife.


----------

